# one-eyed frog...



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Last Thanksgiving my white-lipped tree frog punctured his eye.
His eye has healed and he has no sight in that eye anymore, but he is still getting over a severe bacterial infection. I have been putting terramicin opthalmic ointment on the areas of infection, but i have noticed some black blotches in his skin. He is pretty skinney and I've been feeding him waxworms and crickets.

What could this be? Bruises? Skin-rot?!????


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

I think septicaemia... You might want to consider using something stronger like Baytril (enrofloxacin) or Ciprofloxacin, diluted to the appropriate levels...


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I was looking closley at his fecies and i noticed that it had a very unusual texture and color, i also noticed small wiggling larva like creatures in it. Does he have parasites? and could that be the cause of the strange black blotches on his skin?

I was also watching him shed, and his skin was very sticky and goopy... what is wrong with him? there are so many problems with this frog, how am i supposed to help him live any longer??? im only thirteen, and ive only had a few whites tree frogs before, but none of them have gotten a severe injury like this with this many problems. I feel like an aweful frog owner because ive never kept one for more than four years... if i cant even do that how am i supposed to breed my mints???


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Erica, you've done a great job of taking care of your frog. That poor little thing has been through so much. You have been through a lot too. I don't recall, is there a vet near you that can help?

Don't feel bad. You've been doing everything you can.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

the vet i use for my mammals is called 'the traveling vet' and she comes to our house to treat them but she says that she only does warm-blooded critters...


i know Tom Weaver who is in charge of the tropical discovery at the Denver Zoo.
do you think he could help?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes! Give him a call. He may be able to give you some antibiotics or something for your frog.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Erica, I'm sure you are doing everything you can for your frogs. I think you are well on your way to being a great frogger. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## crittermom (May 26, 2009)

Erica,

I'm not sure where in colorado you are, but CSU has a great herp vet (several really). I had a whites tree frog actually get surgery for an impaction there. The Vet I saw was Dr. Terry Cambell-he was terrific. There is also a good reptile vet out in greeley...klingenburg or something like that. I'm not sure how he is with frogs though. 

Good luck with your little guy.


----------

